# A few macro's from this morning



## bridgey_c (20 Aug 2013)

I decided to try and photograph my mother Oto this morning and snapped a few of her tankmates too. The colour might be a bit off because I need to get the spyder out and recalibrate by colour driver but they look ok on my monitor..

A bit gutted I chopped the tail off no3 cos this was a full frame shot at 1:1 and the detail at 100% is great. enjoy!


----------



## jy_oc_hx (20 Aug 2013)

Some really nice photos!!!


----------



## flygja (21 Aug 2013)

Great shots! Noise is a bit too much for me but the last shot does it for me. Should go into an encyclopedia or something


----------



## Pedro Rosa (21 Aug 2013)

Amazing is the only word !!!


----------



## bridgey_c (22 Aug 2013)

a quick run through neat image to take out a bit of noise for you flygia 

These older sensors (d300s) are at the limits at iso 800 I reckon, they were probably slightly over sharpened which exaggerates it too.


----------



## bridgey_c (22 Aug 2013)




----------



## bridgey_c (22 Aug 2013)

A 100% zoom of the last rasbora's dorsal fin and scales


----------



## flygja (22 Aug 2013)

bridgey_c said:


> a quick run through neat image to take out a bit of noise for you flygia
> These older sensors (d300s) are at the limits at iso 800 I reckon, they were probably slightly over sharpened which exaggerates it too.


 

Much better. Image softened slightly but thats to be expected. I'm with you on that, my Sony A700 (12 mpx APS-C, might be the same one in the D300) is the same. I have to keep it at ISO 400 and below unless shooting in difficult conditions.

Here's one of mine, a glowlight tetra




And a Cory staring right back ya




Hope you don't mind me sharing!


----------



## bridgey_c (22 Aug 2013)

I don't mind at all. I love the orange on the tetra, stunning.

Keep the macros coming!


----------

